# Music while smoking cigars?



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok guys what kind of music do you guys or gals listen to while smoking? if you do. I am putting a playlist together on my ipod for smoking cigars. I'm not into the whole latin music or exotic music thing im more of a classic rock hip hop country kinda guy (i just realized how rare that is to like all 3 of those coming from one person). ANYWAYS throw out what YOU like doesn't matter what it is it can be latin or it can be someone banging on trash cans for all i care. I just wanna know what people like out there.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Check this out...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6914

3,597 posts in that thread. 

Based on your stated musical tastes, I'd recommend Zeppelin or Jimmy, Mos Def or the Roots, and Johnny Cash.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Lot of classic/souther rock, oldies, country and a little bit of newer rock. Grew up on oldies and country, couldn't give those up.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Check this out...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6914
> 
> ...


Some JC vinyl while lounging in the ManCave/Shack. Zepplin has been there a few times also.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

There's already a massive thread on this, but you can't say this enough times: stick on some Zep and you'll be just fine! :tu

On a slightly related note, here's a challenge... try and create a Best Of Led Zeppelin playlist that is under (or exactly) 1 hour long. You'll find you've done it, then you realise you left out an amazing tune that HAS to go on. It's almost impossible, try it! 

Here's my best shot:

1. Communication Breakdown
2. Dazed And Confused
3. Whole Lotta Love
4. Heartbreaker
5. Immigrant Song
6. Since I've Been Loving You
7. Black Dog
8. Rock And Roll
9. Stairway To Heaven
10. The Song Remains The Same
11. Kashmir

Running time = 59.1 minutes

Oh crap, no _Babe I'm Gonna Leave You_ or _When The Levee Breaks_... :BS


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

Techno


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Some Chris Thile is good when I'm smoking alone. If there are others normally I'll listen to something like Clutch.


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Lately...

Danzig 
and 
Corrosion Of Conformity 
and 
Roseanne Cash


-pm


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pusherman said:


> Lately...
> 
> Danzig
> and
> ...


:tu for Danzig but one of those artists is not like the others. 

I listen to sports-talk radio while smoking. Never music.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

*Blues* or *Jazz.*


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Since I'm usually in the truck its either Howard Stern or Bubba the Lovesponge... Cant live without my Sirius!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

MithShrike said:


> Some Chris Thile is good when I'm smoking alone. If there are others normally I'll listen to something like Clutch.


Chris Thile is great, I also really enjoy listening to Explosions in the Sky, This will destroy you, Godspeed you Black Emperor, A Silver Mt. Zion, and Mogwai, really like the instrumental stuff when smoking.


----------



## hoosier96 (Jan 16, 2008)

kheffelf said:


> Chris Thile is great, I also really enjoy listening to Explosions in the Sky, This will destroy you, Godspeed you Black Emperor, A Silver Mt. Zion, and Mogwai, really like the instrumental stuff when smoking.


I also listen to mostly instrumental music when smoking, not sure why. I like Mogwai and Explosions In the Sky (Friday Night Lights soundtrack), not familiar with the rest of these, will have to check them out. Jazz also usually fits the bill


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

sames said:


> Techno


:tpd::chk


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Got to have some of The Doors


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

mmm the doors would be good. i think techno would be to overhelming for me. i like techno dont get me wrong but not when im trying to relax a little.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> *Blues* or *Jazz.*


:tpd: you can't ever go wrong with some good Jazz and a good cigar.


----------



## jcruse64 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've tuned into NFL Field Pass a lot this fall/winter, including right now :ss.

Not sure what I'll do after the Superbowl.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

yea so far a lot of times if im not with other people ill pick up a magazine i like


----------



## chrishollandband (Nov 4, 2006)

someone i'm listening to now with my smoke is a guy named "Ray Lamontagne". awesome story behind this guy. 
when he was 17 he dropped out of highschool and started working in a plant to pay bills. didn't have any clue what he wanted to do with his life. he did this til he was 35. he woke up one morning to a song on his radio. he listened to the song til it was completed. the song so changed his life that he saved up his money and bought a guitar and started writing music. he now has been featured on all the main music tv stations like mtv and vh1 and others. you might have heard his most popular song "trouble" great folk sound and heavy meanings and great conversation peices. look him up, you'll love it.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

chrishollandband said:


> someone i'm listening to now with my smoke is a guy named "*Ray Lamontagne*". awesome story behind this guy.
> when he was 17 he dropped out of highschool and started working in a plant to pay bills. didn't have any clue what he wanted to do with his life. he did this til he was 35. he woke up one morning to a song on his radio. he listened to the song til it was completed. the song so changed his life that he saved up his money and bought a guitar and started writing music. he now has been featured on all the main music tv stations like mtv and vh1 and others. you might have heard his most popular song "trouble" great folk sound and heavy meanings and great conversation peices. look him up, you'll love it.


I have really liked him for awhile, one of my favorite songs he does is Lesson Learned.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Last winter, I digitized the 30, 7 inch reels of tape of music we've recorded over the last 38 years. There was about 4 hours of music on each tape. Ive got all this plus all of the CDs we've bought on several computers and a backup hard drive.

So, when I'm in my shop, cruising Club Stogie and all of the other forums I'm interested in, drinking coffee and smoking a cigar, I have a lot of stuff to listen to. A few: Doors, Three Dog Night, Steppenwolf, Janis Joplin, Joe Cocker, Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young, Aretha Franklin, Jefferson Airplane & Starship, Carol King, Stevie Nicks, -----

Lapton is plugged in to some Altec speakers.

WyoBob


----------



## Windley (Sep 26, 2007)

Try listening to some Irish folk. There is Dougie Maclean, he's kind of an Irish James Taylor. Or look at Solas or Dervish, they're more upbeat. The original bluegrass... but much better.

:chk


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Classic Rock
Celtic
Pipe Bands
Classical
Metal


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

I am also in the techno crowd. Maybe some chillin' house beats, or a good trance set. But really it all depends on the day. I am just as likely to read a book as I am to listen to music. :tu


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> ...classic rock hip hop country kinda guy...


Ya gotta try Big & Rich, if you haven't already!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Classical!

The only way to savor sound is with the beauty of classical music. Why not please two senses with the best of the best? A good cigar and maybe Bachs mass in b minor. Bliss!


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

My musical tastes are all over the place but usually for smoking alone or with friends it's stuff like:

James McMurtry
Guy Clark
Jimmy Witherspoon
Luther Allison
Bob Dylan - Time Out of Mind is great for smoking and thinking.
Johnny Cash

If it's more festive:

AC/DC
Sublime
The Roots
Jay-Z
Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

THE METALZ

and then some classic rock thrown in there.


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

TheRealBonger said:


> I am also in the techno crowd. Maybe some chillin' house beats, or a good trance set.


That's what I'm talkin' about. I wouldn't be listening to Hard House or Acid. Just some nice mellow Progressive stuff. Oakenfold, Tiesto, that type of stuff. Very relaxing.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

If you dig country, and I mean actual country, then of course some nice acoustic Steve Earle always does well, along with this guy:

http://www.myspace.com/justinjones


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

If I am smoking by myself I always listen to music. I have a ton of massive playlists on my iPod. Depending on the mood it will range anywhere from Alternative (White Stripes, Beck, etc), Hip Hop (50 cent, Snoop, etc), Sonic Chill (Morcheeba, Zero 7, etc) and Classic Rock (Led Zep - NO SAMMY, AC/DC, Jimi, etc). Quite a variety but that's how I like it...


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

heatmiser said:


> If I am smoking by myself I always listen to music. I have a ton of massive playlists on my iPod. Depending on the mood it will range anywhere from Alternative (White Stripes, Beck, etc), Hip Hop (50 cent, Snoop, etc), Sonic Chill (Morcheeba, Zero 7, etc) and Classic Rock (Led Zep - NO SAMMY, AC/DC, Jimi, etc). Quite a variety but that's how I like it...


Since this is a music thread, does your name have anything to do with the band Heatmiser-Elliott Smith's old band.


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Since this is a music thread, does your name have anything to do with the band Heatmiser-Elliott Smith's old band.


No relation whatsoever. The name Heatmiser comes from a character on a Christmas special called "The Year Without a Santa Claus". It was my favorite Christmas special when I was kid. It just stuck and became a nickname with my friends since I was young...


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> *Blues* or *Jazz.*


:tpd: and add latin music, jam bands and bluegrass


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I usually play Grateful Dead but right now it's James Taylor. It's a nice rainy night and just demolished a 2006 Torano Noventa 90, 2006. Smooth like butta and JT just fits the moment.


----------

